# Off topic - downloading books



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

A little off topic but - when I download books to my computer they are automatically saved to a folder that I must have set up years ago. Now most of my downloads are ebooks and I don't remember how to get Vista to change the folder it automatically saves downloaded files to. As I seem to be downloading a lot of books from all over, I'm getting tired of having to go to this old folder and copy them over to the ebook folder. Does anyone know how to change the folder that things automatically get downloaded to? Thanks.

Steve


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, I changed my default to the desktop because I was always forgetting where things downloaded to. I went to "tools" and then "options". From there a window pops up and on the "main" tab you can change the destination. Hope this helps.

Edit...oops, I'm using XP so I don't know if there is any difference and also this is in Firefox, not IE that I'm talking about.*


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Hmmm, I changed my default to the desktop because I was always forgetting where things downloaded to. I went to "tools" and then "options". From there a window pops up and on the "main" tab you can change the destination. Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit...oops, I'm using XP so I don't know if there is any difference and also this is in Firefox, not IE that I'm talking about.*


What is "tools". Where do you access that? Thanks for the help. I don't see anything in Vista that says "tools".


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got it - its not a Windows thing, it is a browser thing. I use firefox and found the right thing in there.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As stevene9 says, you set the default download folder in your browser, not in Vista itself. Look for the Tools menu in the browser.

Mike


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I got it - its not a Windows thing, it is a browser thing. I use firefox and found the right thing in there.


*Glad you figured it out. I always get the OS and browser thing mixed up *


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is what I learned when downloading files. You select the option folder to where you download the file using the program you used to download it. If its a music program, it has a option to where you store your files as well as with browsers and other programs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good info here, folks!  I'm moving this topic to Tips & Tricks, thanks!

Betsy


----------

